# TV stand recommendations?



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

Have been away from here for a little while. Have a few questions about a new tv stand, I have the 60" Sony XBR1 right now with the matching Sony stand. Well, I am just about out of space,and my KEF Q600C does not fit in the stand. I am interested in a stand,that will hold my tv, has a space for my center channel speaker,and that will be strong enough to hold my Arcam AVR 600,which is almost 70 pounds. I like the idea of having everything enclosed. Any ideas what I can take a look at? Thanks for the info.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I use the Ikea Besta series. I like it because it's inexpensive, has many configuration options, and looks nice.

Don't know if the dimensions will fit your TV/speaker, but it might be worth a look.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
There are certainly many choices out there. I am using a BDI Deploy Max Stand for my TV and it is fantastic.
Ikea would certainly work as well. If you could give us a pricerange, it would allow us to better tailor our responses.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll have $1800 to spend,the issue I am having is that the Sony stand that I am using has a 17" height. Everything I looked at so far is like 10 inches taller. I can go a few inches taller,but think that a 10 inch increase is a bit too much. Also my center channel speaker is just about 25 inches wide. Thanks for all the input so far!


----------

